# He agrees to child support but refuses to sent it



## manny1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Got a call from my attorney yesterday. almost ex H has not sent child support check per his attorney he tells his attorney he sent the check on monday and it is now friday. His attorney says looks like you will have to serve a petition thru the court
My H told his attorney he agreed on the amount of child support and agreed to pay by Nov 1. She called him several times during the week and he did not reply. Anyone have any ideas what game he is playing.


----------

